# Car Registration Query



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I need to renew the registration on my car for the first time, I've done a little research online and it seems I need to renew the insurance and get an RTA test done before I can do this.

This should be simple, however, I have just dug out my insurance documents and the certificate states that the period of insurance is 16/01/2010 to 15/02/2011. I assumed the insurance would expire after 12 months, not 13 months so may be a typo, but there are 3 different documents all using this date.

I need to renew the registration on my car by 15/01/2011. Will I need to renew my insurance this month (thus losing a month) or can I do it with a month left on the certificate? 

It would be a big help if I didn't have to shell out on car insurance this month, that's for sure.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

You should call your insurance to make sure that is not a typo but you don't have to renew insurance until it is about to expire but I think you will need your car to be registered in order to renew your insurance.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

It is NOT a typo. You typically have one month's grace to renew your car registration from the time it expires; hence your insurance is valid for 13 months to ensure that you are insured up to the end of the grace period.

If you are sticking to the same insurance company, then you can go ahead and renew your insurance now and it will start from 16/02/2011. You will be asked for proof of insurance when you register your car and unfortunately, if you only have 1 month left on your current policy, you will be asked to renew it and come back after you've done this. 
If you are switching insurance providers, then you can opt to lose a month's cover or renew your registration as late as possible, hence limiting the number of days you lose. Some companies like AXA will provide a refund if you provide proof that you have either sold the car or insured it through another insurer.

Was the car bought new? If yes, then as long as the car is less than 3 years old, then there is no need for a test. You simply take your old registration card, cash and new insurance policy and head down to the RTA office. If the car is still new, you can also renew the registration online or through your insurance company, provided you use AXA, RSA, etc (there are 5 insurance companies that provide this service - can't remember all 5 at the top of my head). These 5 companies will also collect and register your car for you if you insure your car through them. You only need to provide them with your documents, cash for registration and fines and your car should come back with a valid registration card for the next year. It's a really painless process though - took me about 30 minutes (with the help of the handy women's only counter!)

EDIT: You are required to settle all your fines (if any) before you can renew your registration.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> I need to renew the registration on my car for the first time, I've done a little research online and it seems I need to renew the insurance and get an RTA test done before I can do this.
> 
> This should be simple, however, I have just dug out my insurance documents and the certificate states that the period of insurance is 16/01/2010 to 15/02/2011. I assumed the insurance would expire after 12 months, not 13 months so may be a typo, but there are 3 different documents all using this date.
> 
> ...


last i checked, you have one month time to re-register from the day your registration expires, and you are covered by insurance if anything happens (knock on wood...), hence the 13 months covered.

after that, you'll have to pay fines if you are caught in a traffic incident and they find your registration has expired, and there are some black points involved too (4 if i remember well, but i may be wrong - never had to go through this, so it's mainly hearsay)

the test is done on the same day when you re-register, and you might need to check tires as that's the main point for which they reject cars, assuming there are no major issues with the brake system and so on. 

anyway, if i were you, to avoid confusion and save time and money, i would call the insurance agent and the registration station in al barsha (it's called bur dubai traffic police station - do not question the logic...) and ask for more info.

i hope this helps. good luck!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Apparently we have been told the one month grace period on registration is no more, probably in an attempt to steal more money from people. This is what the insurance people told us.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Cheers folks, makes sense now!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Moe78 said:


> Apparently we have been told the one month grace period on registration is no more, probably in an attempt to steal more money from people. This is what the insurance people told us.


When did that rule come into effect? I registered my car fashionably late in October and there were no fines involved. It is better to confirm this with RTA just to make sure that you do not inconvenience yourself for no good reason - they have abolished the grace period for people whose registration is out of date by more than 2 years (in this case, they write off your car & delete your records from the system!)


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Car had to be registered last month, got the call from the insurance company that the grace period for registration is no more apparently. It could be true as you say but then again we all know how things work (or not work!) here


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Maz25 said:


> When did that rule come into effect? I registered my car fashionably late in October and there were no fines involved. It is better to confirm this with RTA just to make sure that you do not inconvenience yourself for no good reason - they have abolished the grace period for people whose registration is out of date by more than 2 years (in this case, they write off your car & delete your records from the system!)


i think the poster refers to police fines. if you dont have the registration card updated and you're supposed to show it to the traffic police, no matter for what reason, they'll surely make you pay for it.

it's not the insurance company or the rta. you still have to pay, but the money goes into a different govt. pocket


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Let us know how you get along - I had the fun you are having last year and asked the same questions as I was switching insurance also. I also got into an accident the first month of my new insurance but don't think I could have claimed on my expiring insurance (13th month) as the car was registered under the new insurance.


----------

